# Digital Thermometer With Beeper



## jimmyjack (6/10/06)

Saw this on the weber website and thought maybe I could do other work while getting my strike water going.

Weber click on digital thermometer

Cheers, JJ


----------



## PistolPatch (6/10/06)

Jimmy,

I remember seeing this on AHB and requesting more info from Webber. Something turned me off it though I can't remember now what it was. I'm guessing here but I think the temperature was only accurate to two degrees and, at the time, I wanted a, 'one thing solves all,' temp solution. I know better now!

I haven't heard of anyone using it but I imagine it would still be quite a handy gadget for when you are approaching strike and pitching temperatures.

Thanks mate, I'll re-visit this one when I get a chance as it could be quite handy.

Cheers
Pat


----------



## domonsura (6/10/06)

If you have a BOC outlet near you, they used to stock a digital thermometer with an alarm, measures to .1 deg celcius with 1 second updates and a stainless probe on a 1m lead. You can set a low alarm and a high alarm as well, very handy, lets you know when you get to your strike temp, and can be used to monitor your mash temp. Good for that water purifier too...
Mine cost me $25, not sure if all BOC's stock them, but wouldn't hurt to ask, they are a comparable price to most, and quite adequate.


----------



## warrenlw63 (7/10/06)

JJ

I got one for our Weber BBQ of all things (well that "was" the original intention). Forget it. <_< They're basically a piece of junk.

If you immerse the probe in water the readings go haywire.

Guility as charged. I seconded it for brewing purposes. h34r: 

If I were you I'd wait until Brissybrew's new Fridgemate units hit the scene. Sounds like they may be what you're after.

Warren -


----------



## jupiter (7/10/06)

http://www.jaycar.com.au/productView.asp?ID=XC0224 

something like this would do the trick too.


----------



## mika (8/10/06)

I got a cheapo digital thermometer for Chrissy, max. min. readings and basically use it to tell me what my beer's fermenting at.
A friend's borrowed it at the moment so I can't test it to be sure, but I'm reasonably sure that it only beeps as it passes the temperature and does not continue beeping once it's above that temperature. Just something to be wary off if you're considering purchasing one.


----------

